# Inside your vans/trailers, setups.



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I did a search for inside of vans but apparently van was too short.

I want to take some time this week to get my Van setup with some kind of shelving/organizational system.

Trailers might work too for ideas.( I'm looking at the trailer thread i was able to find too http://www.painttalk.com/f12/those-you-trailers-9103/) I just want to see some of the great setups so that I know if mine will work, and see if I am missing anything that may be painfully obvious later on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Make sure any shelving has a lip on the front otherwise one sharp turn and your shelves will be squeaky clean!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Make sure any shelving has a lip on the front otherwise one sharp turn and your shelves will be squeaky clean!



Absolutely, I was even thinking of having almost an angled bucket idea instead of just a shelf with a lip.

Like if you took a milk crate at a 45 degree angle :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Absolutely, I was even thinking of having almost an angled bucket idea instead of just a shelf with a lip.
> 
> Like if you took a milk crate at a 45 degree angle :thumbsup:


I drove a 14' Isuzu diesel box van for years that had custom shelving built in the box. A little wider shelf for drops. Another shelf that would hold two cases of tape deep, etc. I spent hours figuring out what and where I wanted all the supplies/tools and then had the shelves built. Couldn't have worked out better.

There's nothing more frustrating then wanting to store cutting pots two deep, for example, and finding out the shelf is an inch too narrow. 

"A place for everything and everything has it's place" or something like that Haha!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This is right, just go out and sit in the back of your van and spend a lot of time figuring what would work best for you. Everyone does business different and some of us need more of a certain kind of product or tool to do the job. My biggest problem is drop cloths. I like to carry as many as I can get to the job. I want enough to wrap the whole house without moving drops all around. In most cases this takes a pile about three feet high.My quest for years have been how to manage this pile.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a thread with a lot of work trucks in it.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/post-your-work-truck-van-thread-17364/
Here is a thread with some sweet trailer setups 
http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/trailer-customizing-ideas-needed-long-15369/


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Sweet, thanks Workaholic :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

No problem I was looking for a specific thread there but could not find it.


----------

